# Marine Aquariums > Reef Aquariums >  What is Reef Aquariums?

## Nemo

A reef aquarium is a small scale model of the tropical/marine reef that can be maintained in the home or office to provide continuing visual enjoyment for many years. It contains large variety of colorful organisms that are constantly in motion and constantly growing, and yes they are LIVE little organisms living in there  :Smile: 

All of the organisms interact in the simulated ecosystem. Some provide a habitat, others provide food, and some, such as clown fish and cleaner shrimp, even provide services  :lol:  (services :Wink:  .

The reef is provided with strong lighting(stronger the better, but not too strong) to simulate a 24 hour cycle of sunrise to sunset, even moonlight(bluelight looks so $Â£xy  :lol: ). Strong water movement causes motion of the inhabitants, which adds to the beauty of the system, but the water also serves to move oxygen, nutrients, and microorganisms around, increasing the health of the invertebrates and fish. Stability of the environment is caused by light, water movement, and the reef itself, which is a major filter and producer of oxygen for the system. Once the system is balanced, very little maintenance is required. :Smile:

----------

